

Firefox 4 gets WebM - sound
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2010/06/09/09readwriteweb-firefox-4-gets-webm-17337.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I believe the original ReadWriteWeb version of this was already posted.

Also, H.264 is only royalty free for those distributing video on the web
either for free or for clips under 12 minutes. Royalties on encoders, decoders
(e.g. browsers) and a whole bunch of other stuff, is already in effect.

------
ck2
Was _WebM_ the best name they could come up with? Seriously?

I have to constantly try to remember what the heck it is when I see it out of
context (like this thread title).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm trying to think of a prominent technology released in the last decade that
this comment doesn't apply to:

iOS, iPod, MP3, Theora, H.264, Mozilla, Firefox, Android, Linux, Ubuntu,
Moblin, Meego, Yahoo, Google, Bing, Playstation, Xbox, Wii?

It's new. You'll get used to it.

~~~
ck2
I think the problem is the use of the word "Web", it throws my thinking as far
as what the web-use is for.

Would "WebMedia" have been so hard - just 4 more letters?

~~~
pjscott
There are several companies using that name already. I assume Google didn't
want the extra hassle of dealing with pissed-off trademark-holders in addition
to wrangling with the MPEG-LA.

------
joe-mccann
I can't imagine Safari 5+ or IE9 not supporting WebM.

~~~
jokermatt999
IE's team already said they'd support it if the user installs a codec, but I
still haven't seen any word from Safari/Apple. Have they seriously not said
anything, or have I just missed it?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Apple already "supports" codecs in Safari if you install them (e.g. you can do
this now with Theora via the XipQT plugin) and there's a WebM plugin due in a
couple of weeks from Google apparently, and I'd guess a newer version of
Perian would also work once upstream FFMPEG accepts the patches.

The reason they didn't need to announce this support (apart from the fact that
they might not want to give any attention to what they view as a competitor)
is because, unlike Microsoft, they hadn't just announced the week before that
they would blacklist all other installed codecs and only use H.264.

